# Info



## minerdoug (Oct 27, 2020)

My neighbor has a craftsman model 247.881733 - serial no 1L136BEE799 snow blower that he bought new a few years ago. It has been surgering < running lean>since new. I told him i would rejet it for him since i am tired of listening to it. where can i find out what the stock jet size is?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

You can replace the carb with a Chinese adjustable carb or remove the carb, remove the Welch plug, and ream out the holes there and the jet using welding tip cleaners or a micro drill set.


----------



## minerdoug (Oct 27, 2020)

If it were mine i would do that but i live in a small town in Wy so if i messed up the bowl gasket or something else i would have to order parts and we have been getting snow . Where d i find year-make of motor and size, thanks for the reply


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

You have a 5hp Tecumseh engine, you need a 640084b adjustable carburetor which may be a 632107a. Go to Amazon or eBay and look at the pictures, it must have an adjustable jet on the bottom, if so then it will have a side adjustment too.


----------



## minerdoug (Oct 27, 2020)

JLawrence08648 said:


> You have a 5hp Tecumseh engine, you need a 640084b adjustable carburetor which may be a 632107a. Go to Amazon or eBay and look at the pictures, it must have an adjustable jet on the bottom, if so then I t will have a side adjustment too.


Thank you sir


----------



## RAOUL225 (Jan 24, 2020)

Check the muffler because it could have a hole in it due to rust.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

that machine is a mtd made craftsman with a powermore engine honda clone different carb


----------



## minerdoug (Oct 27, 2020)

captchas said:


> that machine is a mtd made craftsman with a powermore engine honda clone different carb


Wow, that is interesting, i have 2 predator engines that i put adjustable jets on and they are honda clones


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Minerdog, disregard my carburetor recommendation. It is the wrong one. I Googled the snowblower number and it came up with a Tecumseh 5hp, I now did it again and it was different.

Follow CaptChas, it is a Powermore engine.

Go to Amazon or eBay and enter your Craftsman model and a picture of the carburetor will come up. Compare that to yours, particularly the black choke lever. It will be about $40.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

minerdoug yes you can if you can find the custom made replacement nut and jet,


----------



## RAOUL225 (Jan 24, 2020)

Powermore engines are available in 277cc, 357cc,420cc.


----------



## minerdoug (Oct 27, 2020)

Thanks for all of the replies, going to order an adjustable jet


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Powermore also makes a 208 cc engine. And something in the 170 range.


----------

